# Square d model meanings



## aherman (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone know what the QC and SC in front of the model number for the square d meter main stands for?


----------



## Daniel-tbs (May 22, 2014)

Since nobody has answered; 

To my knowledge it is just the model and doesn't stand for anything in particular... but of course I could be wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

First letter: Q = Q0 breakers + Ringless meter socket, S means Homline breakers + Ring type meter socket. There is also R = Homeline + Ringless, and C = Q0 + Ring type.

Second letter: C = Combination, as in over head or under ground feed. There is also O = Over head only, and U = Under ground only


PS: Oh crap, I created a zombie thread...


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Daniel-tbs said:


> Since nobody has answered;
> 
> To my knowledge it is just the model and doesn't stand for anything in particular... but of course I could be wrong :thumbsup:


Manufacturers don't just randomly throw together a string of meaningless letters and numbers to create a model number. Every letter and number in a model number serves a purpose and means something. This applies to every product everywhere.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought SQ D stopped making QO combo panels & was only building them as HOMOLINE.


----------

